# Vans Cirro Sizing?



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Very simple and to the point...
How do Vans boots run? Smaller? Bigger? Every boot Ive tried before from Burton to Salomon, a 13 fits me very well, especially after slight pack out. Any thoughts specifically on the Vans Cirro (sizing) ?


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I've read on several retail sites and some reviews that they run half a size big. No personal experience though.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

I just bought a pair of Cirro's and they fit true to size. In my case,10.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

to be equally simple and to the point:

what with brands and even their different manufacturers potentially varying on the end sizings.....

ignore numbers (i don't know what size i am in american / canadian / european / mondo...) just go buy feel.

if you buy before you try, you're a mug.

simple


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

It's really hard to say because most of us tend to "upsize" our street shoes so if we buy a size 10 in our sneakers since we don't like our toes hitting the end, we may really only be a 9.5.

That being said, I'm a size 12 in my sneakers size 11.5 in dress shoesbut a size 11 in my Cirros.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

They're true to size up to about half a size too big (order half a size down). If like me, and at size 13 it sounds like you are, trying before you buy isn't really an option unless you happen to live next to the mega-cool-but-way-over-MSRP-retail-store that has a real selection of boots in that size, mug or not. I know I don't have a store like that. Just make sure wherever you order from has a nice return policy. Wear the boots around the house for a few hours and make a call, because most places won't take them back after you've worn them out. It's the slower and more expensive (shipping costs aren't refundable) way to go, but you've got a safety net in the return.

EDIT: And the Cirro's have heat-moldable liners. If the Cirros you get are just a tad too tight, they'll be perfect after heat molding. Just don't try to do this in your own oven.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm in Charlotte, NC and NO ONE has Vans boots in the area... one cat at Alpine said "VANS?!?!?" like I had commited some fatal error. 

So, in order to try before I buy, I have to travel a little... sucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> They're true to size up to about half a size too big (order half a size down). If like me, and at size 13 it sounds like you are, trying before you buy isn't really an option unless you happen to live next to the mega-cool-but-way-over-MSRP-retail-store that has a real selection of boots in that size, mug or not. I know I don't have a store like that. Just make sure wherever you order from has a nice return policy. Wear the boots around the house for a few hours and make a call, because most places won't take them back after you've worn them out. It's the slower and more expensive (shipping costs aren't refundable) way to go, but you've got a safety net in the return.
> 
> EDIT: And the *Cirro's have heat-moldable liners.* If the Cirros you get are just a tad too tight, they'll be perfect after heat molding. Just don't try to do this in your own oven.


Where did you find this info? I was wondering the same thing but couldn't find the answer on the Vans site.

Edit: I guess Quadfit Custom Thermal Liner implies heat moldable??? Yeah, probably.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

D.Ho said:


> Where did you find this info? I was wondering the same thing but couldn't find the answer on the Vans site.


On the tag hanging off my pair of Cirro's.  As for going half a size down, I honestly can't remember. I think I searched the posts here, but the general consensus was that Vans run just a touch large.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I just bought the 09 Cirros and they fit true to street shoe size. 10.5's for me and they are snug without being tight.

EDIT: My street shoes are fitted comfortably, with no pressure. The Cirros fit all the way to the toe, nice and snug. They do fit more tightly than street shoes, but they fit the way you would want a snowboard boot to fit.


----------



## mikey5882 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree that they fit true to size. I wear 9.0 and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

D.Ho said:


> I just bought a pair of Cirro's and they fit true to size. In my case,10.


ditto. size 10 shoe, size 10 boot.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

I ended up buying the Cirro and actually got it a 1/2 size bigger, but I like toe room and I realized something with the double boa... the middle part of the foot can be hugged enough to prevent the toes from slamming into the end. Well, it works for me at least.

Rode these for about 7 1/2 hrs today! Love them!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Like I said, I'm a size 13-14 sneaker, and picked these up for $172 in a size 13. They fit like a dream.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

I got mine a half size bigger


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

mOnky said:


> I got mine a half size bigger


Any reason? Do you wear your street shoes really tight?


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Any reason? Do you wear your street shoes really tight?


I wear my sneakers at a comfortable fit, which is a size 7.
At the time i ordered my Cirro's the smallest size i found were 7.5's.
Luckily, they fit snug.
What type of bindings are you on Flick?


----------

